# Some of my long exposure work



## BWVision (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just thought I'd show some of my work. Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## outdoorsms (Oct 7, 2009)

i like it



www.outdoorsms.smugmug.com


----------



## Buckster (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice.

A gap between the photos with a line break / hard return would help separate them for viewing.  

What are you shooting with?


----------



## Big (Oct 7, 2009)

#2 is amazing


----------



## 1 Pic > 1,000 Words (Oct 7, 2009)

Really nice work.  It's so smooth, and very clear.  Excellent pictures.  I especially like the last 3 photos.


----------



## BWVision (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

The pictures were shot with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi, Tamron 10-24mm and a B+W 10 stops ND filter.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 8, 2009)

nice and clean, i like.


----------



## matic08 (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice, I wish my pics could come out this clean. They look so unreal, like paintings or something.


----------



## xathor (Oct 15, 2009)

How long are the exposures?


----------



## BWVision (Oct 15, 2009)

You can click on the images for more technical info.

But here it is anyway:

1. 210s
2. 180s
3. 211s
4. 152s


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 15, 2009)

Top notch stuff right there!


----------



## loopy (Oct 15, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Oct 15, 2009)

Realy nice work.


----------



## NateS (Oct 15, 2009)

BWVision said:


> You can click on the images for more technical info.
> 
> But here it is anyway:
> 
> ...



Incredible images....all of them really.  How did you know how long to make the exposures?  Camera's meter will only give you up to a 30 second exposure so I'm guessing you used Bulb mode....curious as to how you knew the proper length for the exposure.

Also curious as to what time of day most of these were shot at?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2009)

Some of the best photos I have seen this month. One of these deserves to be nominated for October POTM.


----------



## namaste_lv (Oct 15, 2009)

Very Nice Feel. I love the surreal feel of #3


----------



## BWVision (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated! 

How I calculated the exposure? I actually devoted an entire article on my site on how to make a long exposure and how to calculate exposure times. 

I'll describe it briefly here, but you can also check out the indepth article...

To me, the ideal type of weather is cloudy with a bit of wind. No sunshine, because that can cause colorcasting on the images. When the sun is behind the clouds, you basically have a big softbox. This means no big contrasts in your image. The bit of wind is necassary to create some movement in the clouds and water. 

As for the exposure time... I first meter the light with my camera set to aperture priority and without the ND filter. Now, let's say the camera gives you an exposure of 1/60s. Since I'm using an ND filter that filters the light with 10 stops, I need to go down 10 stops from 1/60s:

0. 1/60s
1. 1/30s
2. 1/15s
3. 1/8s
4. 1/4s
5. 1/2s
6. 1s
7. 2s
8. 4s
9. 8s
10. 15s

So, in theory I would need to use a shutter speed of 15s. However, in reality you want to go down another 2 or 3 stops in shutter speed. This means using a shutter speed of 1 or 2 minutes (or something in between).

After a while you will recognize certain light scenario's and you don't have to calculate anything anymore.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 16, 2009)

Now that's just amazing photos, I can't pick a favorite, they're all great!


----------



## Wyjid (Oct 16, 2009)

yes, im inspired. hurrah for number one and three. by the way... what is number three? two buildings and sky?


----------



## erphoto (Oct 17, 2009)

Those are absolutely wonderful.  Way to go.


----------



## cj image (Oct 17, 2009)

These are a work of art  great job!!

www.cjimage.blogspot.com


----------



## BWVision (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks all! 

By the way, number 3 is indeed a building. The camera was aimed directly at the sky.


----------



## teishu (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic photos!!


----------



## robbie_vlad (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice, they are all outstanding, but #2 is my personal favorite. What ND filter were you using btw?


----------



## joemc (Oct 30, 2009)

Fantastic photography.. I like them all..not #2 is amazing.

Top notch work!

Great job, Joe


----------

